# Between 10 and 13 seafarers appear to have lost their lives



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

From today's Tradewinds

_Australian unions have called for an inquiry into the events surrounding the Giant Step's sinking


Call for enquiry 


The International Transport Workers Federation (ITF) and two Australian unions have demanded a full inquiry into the sinking of the 197,000-dwt Giant Step (built 1985). 

Between ten and 13 seafarers appear to have lost their lives after the ship broke up and sank off Japan in heavy weather on Friday. 

ITF Australian Coordinator Dean Summers called on Australia’s federal government to initiate a “detailed investigation” into the vessel and the fatalities. 

“This ship’s last port of call was Port Walcott and despite all attempts Pilbara Iron continues to reject ITF requests to have access to visiting seafarers on board ships both Dampier and Port Walcott,” he said. 

“The ITF have long held concerns for the welfare of crews in isolated ports who are a vital link in getting Australia’s products to international markets." 

He added: “When was this 21-year-old ship last checked by port state control to ensure it was sea worthy?” 

Maritime Union of Australia National Secretary Paddy Crumlin said: “This is very much a tragedy that may have been avoided.” 

Crumlin added: “A maritime disaster of this magnitude just does not happen without cause.” 

He said the industry needed to “understand the series of events” which led to this “unnecessary loss of life”. 

“Third world seafarers have become expedient commodities it seems, free of any regulatory support when they come to a privately owned port,” he said. 

Australian Workers’ Union National Secretary Bill Shorten said the Australian government had a “responsibility” to ensure that risks were not taken with the lives of seafarers who visited our waters, and that “international conventions” were met. 

“As a country, we bear a responsibility to ensure seafarers who are transporting Australian goods around the world are working in safe conditions,” Shorten said. 

“We don’t allow planes which are unsafe to take off from Australian private airports, why do we allow ships which are unsafe to depart Australian private ports” _ 
By Dale Wainwright in Singapore


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Very valid points raised about a serious occurence. However, it may be more diplomatic to enquire of those responsible for port-state control within Australia rather than demanding government action or attacking Pilbara (were they owners, charterers, brokers, managers or simply shippers). 

It is interesting to note that ITF are apparently not allowed access to company wharves in Oz. Are ITF allowed access to ABP ports in the UK?
Even more important is whether or not labour attaches from the national embassies of individual seafarers are allowed access to their countrymen
on board who may not be allowed shore leave.

Meanwhile, please spare a moment of silent thought for those who were lost & those who grieve for them: "There but for the grace of God..."


----------



## Brad (Oct 11, 2006)

I have passed the Giant Step quite often between NW Australia and Japan and can even remember chatting on the VHF with her early one morning so it was a bit sad to see her on the hard like that, and to hear of the loss of life.

My thoughts are with the seafarers and thier families.


----------



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

here are some big pics of said vessel in better times. Takes time to load but excellent quality. Click on 'em to enlarge.

http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200511/23/50/b0054850_1864862.jpg
http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200511/23/50/b0054850_187311.jpg


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Very sad, and here's to the people and families involved.

Mitsui (reported in Lloyds List) are seeking advice from a specialist company regarding Health and Safety after a number of recent incidents with their fleet.

Rushie


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm with you, Rushie, sympathies to the families involved.


----------

